# need a gasoline questons answered



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

in my area theres gas stations that offer ethanol free 91 octane....would this do better in a completely stock car over 93 octane with ethanol mixed in it??? jus trying to find out the diffrences and which is better since I can run 91 oct or 93... thanks


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I would go with the corn free fuel. Most times you could see a very slight improvement in mpg's with the corn free fuel, as it contains slightly more energy per unit than the other stuff.

Unless your car needs the 93, paying more for it would be useless. As it won't give you anymore performance than the 91.


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> I would go with the corn free fuel. Most times you could see a very slight improvement in mpg's with the corn free fuel, as it contains slightly more energy per unit than the other stuff.
> 
> Unless your car needs the 93, paying more for it would be useless. As it won't give you anymore performance than the 91.


thanks I guess ill use 91 from now on:thumbup:


----------

